# Big flounder showing after the full moon



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Looking back at my log books over the last 10 years, a pattern always emerges the week following a full moon during the summer: The big flounder come shallow to feed. After a bright "super moon" the last 6 nights, the moon rose tonight at 11pm, giving the big flounder a chance to head shallow and feed without bright moonlight in their eyes. Tonight, the big fish were holding very shallow on sandbars, and were easy to see sitting on top of the sand; Not buried deep in the sand, as they are on a bright overhead moon.

*7/14/2014*
I had the Tammy M. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair with 15mph South wind and very low tide. We found the fish holding near drains and sandbars with tide flowing over them. The fish were scattered early, and we made a couple moves before locating some better action. We had to quit early at 12:30am, so they could catch an early morning flight out. We ended with 12 big flounder plus 1 black drum. The smallest flounder tonight was 17" and the biggest was 22". We had 7 flounder over 20" tonight, a sign of things to come this September and October.

*7/11-7/13*
Gigging has remained good over the last 3 nights with light south winds and very low tides. Fish have been holding in muddy water over sand and oyster shell bottom. Clear water areas are not producing well right now. On 7/11 I had the Brian A. group of 5 on the boat, and we finished with 18 flounder and 3 black drum. On 7/12 I had the Brian A. group of 3 on the boat and we had a 15 flounder limit before midnight. On 7/13, I had the Cindy M. group of 4 on the boat, and we finished with a 20 flounder limit by midnight. None of these groups wanted to take any pictures....

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com

Follow us on Facebook


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Tough trip tonight*

*7/15/2014*
It was a tough trip tonight. I had the Chris L. group of 4 onboard. Conditions were fair, with S-SW wind at 10-20 and a very low tide. We covered a ton of ground tonight, finding very few scattered pockets of fish. It seems like the fish just didn't want to come up shallow tonight, and the wind direction made many areas dirty and un-fishable. We worked hard until 2:30am for 11 flounder.


----------

